# [EU-Gul'dan, PvP, Horde] Such a Thing sucht Member



## Sat-Doofy (3. April 2007)

...Such a Thing sucht zur Verstärkung unserer Raid derzeit: 

- einen Shadowpriest 
- einen Shaman 

Bewerber sollten über exzellentes Gear, Motivation, spielerisches Können sowie hervorragende Kommunikationsfähigkeiten verfügen. 

Wir spielen Horde auf dem PvP Server Gul'dan, haben Felmyst in Sunwell Plateau down (Firstkill: 30.3.2008) und damit den derzeitigen Raidcontent absolviert. Im Moment suchen wir noch immer die oben beschriebenen Klassen. Bei entsprechender Qualifikation besteht die Chance sehr viel Einsatzzeit zu bekommen. 

Wenn ihr Interesse habt, schaut auf 

http://www.suchathing.de 

vorbei oder sprecht ingame Scud oder Früchtetraum an. 

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit, 

die Such a Thing Raidleitung


----------



## Sat-Doofy (15. April 2007)

Gesuchtliste ist jetzt aktuell


----------



## Sat-Doofy (24. April 2007)

aktualisiert


----------



## Sat-Doofy (12. April 2008)

aktualisiert


----------

